# Chain saw prep.



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For those who live up in the northern areas and are new to chain saws.

I would recommend doing what I do.

Move your saw and gas in from a shed or cold garage. 

They are a bitch to start cold.

Also change out you gas for fresh stuff.

I dumped my gas in Oct. replaced with stabilized fresh mix.

Last thing you want is a stubborn saw when there is a tree down in 

he middle of winter.

Mine in the winter stay in the shop which is 50 degrees when unoccupied.

I am happy my snow blower is electric start.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

^^^ Good advice.

My snow blower has a handle & a sharp edge.
Tom's glad his snow blower has a comfy seat, lol


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Something off with folks that choose to live in that much snow.  If I never saw another flake, I'd be pleased.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There was six inches out there waiting for me yesterday. 

Finished the cleaning job this afternoon, too sloppy yesterday.

Tractor can't do all of it, need the walk behind to finish.

Expecting more overnight. :vs_mad:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> Something off with folks that choose to live in that much snow.  If I never saw another flake, I'd be pleased.


It helps to keep the riff raffs away.....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> It helps to keep the riff raffs away.....


Kinda like our hot Mississippi summers with high humidity. I'll take the heat any day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A number of years ago, I started using non-ethanol gasoline in all my small engines. Locally, what is available is 89 octane.
I also treat the gas with Stabil and also an excellent product called Startron. You will find it in the same section at the auto supply store.

My Husky saw sat with ethanol in it long enough that it wouldn't start. I dumped the fuel, put in non ethanol with multiple times the instructed amount of Startron and she fired on the 5th or 6th pull.

I now add a full bottle of Startron to my vehicles gas tanks at each oil change. Fantastic stuff.
Star Tron Enzyme Fuel Treatment


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> It helps to keep the riff raffs away.....


Damn straight. Now, and if/when SHTF - snowflake city folk 40 miles away would head south, not north towards here...and any that are capable enough to make it here _might_ be welcome.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> Kinda like our hot Mississippi summers with high humidity. I'll take the heat any day.


Our summers get quite humid with so much water around (10,000 lakes), but not likely as high as your part of the country.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> Kinda like our hot Mississippi summers with high humidity. I'll take the heat any day.


I would be sick all the time in that heat.

Been there in August, near died from the heat.

Used every foot of the 7,000 ft. runway to lift an overloaded bird off the ground.

And that was using short takeoff configuration.

Today, as an old fossil it would kill me.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> I would be sick all the time in that heat.
> 
> Been there in August, near died from the heat.
> 
> ...


I love it & can't wait for summer to come back. One just has to get acclimated to it & be smart... kinda like the North Dakota winters I experienced in the early 80's.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

******* said:


> ..............  If I never saw another flake, I'd be pleased.


But............ isn't this place just FULL of flakes? :vs_smirk:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I won't let winter sneak up on me. No reason to even start a saw when it's cold. Guess I learned my lesson over the last 55 years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

On the rolling plains of Dixie, we don't usually get this amount of white stuff!

Slippy Lodge was a winter wonderland this past weekend! Thank goodness no need to fire the Chainsaw up!

View attachment 63097


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

That is great advise to keep your saw somewhere "warm". I also use ethanol free fuel and make sure to run all the fuel out of the carburator at the end of the season. It can gum up the fuel line and carb. if you don't. This is true of all small engines.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

I never bring my saws in when it gets cold. They all start just the same..must be a stihl thing.
But i must say that once it starts snowing im not cutting. Im always a year ahead on my wood.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> On the rolling plains of Dixie, we don't usually get this amount of white stuff!
> 
> Slippy Lodge was a winter wonderland this past weekend! Thank goodness no need to fire the Chainsaw up!
> 
> View attachment 63097


Just starting here recently, everytime Slip posts a pic my screen relays it is an invalid link ....... what's up or is Slip posting pics from his bordello again?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> On the rolling plains of Dixie, we don't usually get this amount of white stuff!
> 
> Slippy Lodge was a winter wonderland this past weekend! Thank goodness no need to fire the Chainsaw up!
> 
> View attachment 63097


Yep, that link ain't working. Luckily, we missed the snow. Hard to believe, but it went south of us.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> I love it & can't wait for summer to come back. One just has to get acclimated to it & be smart... kinda like the North Dakota winters I experienced in the early 80's.


True. A lot like getting acclimated to the 130 degree plus temps and harsh climate in Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and Iraq. You rarely see fat folks (amongst the common folk) in those counties due to the heat/climate.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> You rarely see fat folks (amongst the common folk) in those counties due to the heat/climate.


Plenty of fat folks in Mississippi.  I guess thanks to AC.


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> For those who live up in the northern areas and are new to chain saws.
> I would recommend doing what I do.
> Move your saw and gas in from a shed or cold garage.
> They are a bitch to start cold.
> ...


I live in Russia and have an American chainsaw "Max ... Cut"
I bought this saw in 2002.
Since then, the American firm went bankrupt ...
--------
However, this saw works very well (Thank God and American quality)
I just change the parts.
------------
What about your advice?
- I never drain oil from a tank
- I never discharge the remainder of the combustible mixture
- You will be surprised, but I pour gasoline and oil only "as I think it is right and I do not use my measuring glasses" ...
- I use this saw in winter and summer.

My American saw is very unpretentious.
When I finish the work, I just put it in the barn and do not think about anything

Trees fell on it, I broke the hull.
However, the engine remained intact.

Power: 1,5 kW
Weight 5.5 kg
Length of the tire from 35 to 50 cm








======================
I live in a village, so I use this saw to prepare firewood in the forest.
On my photo you can see only a part of this saw, to which the tire "Champion"

===========================================
For other works with wood:
Construction (I like carpentry and myself built a house of wood)
I use only professional saws made in Sweden

Вот мой дом в лесу:








Sorry that "looks crooked"
In fact, it's just the focus of my camera is short, so a bad picture

:tango_face_smile:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Dema, Your answered you own question, you are using your saw all the time.

My suggestions were for those occasional users, like the guy who cuts one tree a year in the spring,

or when a storm downs one.

I don't think your gas has the crap added to it like we do which makes a big difference storing and performance.

I cut 5 cord a year myself to burn .

Nice job on house, lot of work.

Camera's will always distort images, buildings are the most obvious because of their size.

I use to use a view camera with a tilting back to correct the images.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I use low lead, non-ethanol, aviation gas in all my small engine equipment. If my memory is correct, I think I read somewhere that aviation gas is highly filtered and doesn’t contain crap that causes the carb to gum up. Anyway, everything starts right up and runs great. Two drawbacks. The gas is about $5.50 per gallon. And don’t screw up and put it in your vehicle as it contains lead and will screw up your $700 cat converter.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I use low lead, non-ethanol, aviation gas in all my small engine equipment. If my memory is correct, I think I read somewhere that aviation gas is highly filtered and doesn't contain crap that causes the carb to gum up. Anyway, everything starts right up and runs great. Two drawbacks. The gas is about $5.50 per gallon. And don't screw up and put it in your vehicle as it contains lead and will screw up your $700 cat converter.


You better believe it has lead in it.

When I owned a Arrow 200 RG, it used 80 octane avgas,

they discontinued the 80 and we had to use 100 octane low lead.

What we did not know was that the 100 LL actually had twice as much lead as the 80, I found out the hard way.

On a return flight to home base about 20 miles out ,

the engine started running real rough, three of eight plugs fouled out.

Now, I am under IFR conditions at one o'clock in the morning, nothing to be nervous about, right?

Well I did make it without touching the throttle or mixture controls until I passed over the middle marker.

The net result was changing to platinum plugs and new valve seats to enable the use of the 100 LL,

$3,000 for the overhaul.


----------

